# Xbox one controller driver fails to install



## sonarctica

After i reinstalled widndows, my xbox one controller won't install properly..

All i get is this

I have tried to install it's drivers manually but still i get that error message.


----------



## Shaded War

I had this problem too, and helped a friend get his going.

Type "device manager" into the start menu search bar and open it. Uninstall the controller then unplug it from your computer.



Uninstall the "Microsoft Xbox One Controller for Windows" driver

Download and install the latest .net framework 4.5 as it's required DOWNLOAD LINK

Restart computer

Download and install the latest Xbox One Controller for Windows driver DOWNLOAD LINK

Plug the controller back into your system and it should work.


----------



## sonarctica

Still the same error message.


----------



## SONICDK

http://support.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/accessories/controller-pc-compatibility

try install these drivers and then connect the controller


----------



## sonarctica

that's the drivers i have been uninstalling and installing constantly for the past minutes.


----------



## Shaded War

Funny, after doing the .net framework update mine worked proper after that except I got a run time error every time I plugged it in but it didn't effect anything. Then after a fresh install of Windows I never got any run time errors. It seems very inconstant across windows installations.

Have you updated the controller firmware by plugging it into an Xbox one and checking for updates? One of my friends has the same problem after doing those steps I listed and I wonder if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Funny, after doing the .net framework update mine worked proper after that except I got a run time error every time I plugged it in but it didn't effect anything. Then after a fresh install of Windows I never got any run time errors. It seems very inconstant across windows installations.
> 
> Have you updated the controller firmware by plugging it into an Xbox one and checking for updates? One of my friends has the same problem after doing those steps I listed and I wonder if that has anything to do with it.


Wait, updating the controller via the xbox one? Can it do that?

Cause the controller was like plug and play before i reinstalled my pc.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Funny, after doing the .net framework update mine worked proper after that except I got a run time error every time I plugged it in but it didn't effect anything. Then after a fresh install of Windows I never got any run time errors. It seems very inconstant across windows installations.
> 
> Have you updated the controller firmware by plugging it into an Xbox one and checking for updates? One of my friends has the same problem after doing those steps I listed and I wonder if that has anything to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, updating the controller via the xbox one? Can it do that?
> 
> Cause the controller was like plug and play before i reinstalled my pc.
Click to expand...

Yes LINK

Try this.

Open device manager and uninstall the controller then unplug it from your computer.

Uninstall the "Microsoft Xbox One Controller for Windows" driver

Download and install both of these LINK LINK

Restart computer

Install the latest Xbox One Controller for Windows driver

Plug the controller back into your system.


----------



## dandyraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Yes LINK
> 
> Try this.
> 
> Open device manager and uninstall the controller then unplug it from your computer.
> 
> Uninstall the "Microsoft Xbox One Controller for Windows" driver
> 
> Download and install both of these LINK LINK
> 
> Restart computer
> 
> Install the latest Xbox One Controller for Windows driver
> 
> Plug the controller back into your system.


I made an account on here just to tell you that this actually worked! You don't know how long I have been trying to fix this issue!! Thanks!!


----------



## malysz333

I made an account here to say that this works! thank you spent an hour trying to make it work after I reinstalled my windows.


----------



## AssMcShit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Try this.
> 
> Open device manager and uninstall the controller then unplug it from your computer.
> 
> Uninstall the "Microsoft Xbox One Controller for Windows" driver
> 
> Download and install both of these LINK LINK
> 
> Restart computer
> 
> Install the latest Xbox One Controller for Windows driver
> 
> Plug the controller back into your system.


Okay, so I've searched all over the internet for a solution to this--and I hate to necro a thread--but this is the only one that worked for me.

If you have Windows SP1 and have neglected downloading updates/recently installed the OS, this is definitely the cause of your problem.


----------

